# Database Discussions > PostgreSQL >  Oracle 9i vs PostgreSQL

## jumiki

What's your opinion??

I have to collect information about this
Thanks in advance

    Julia

----------


## jkoopmann

Oracle costs money, PostrgeSQL is FREE.
take a look at your requirements and choose based on that, not features you may never use.

----------

